# R32 GT-R build update - carbon shaft, new wheels + more!



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

OK guys, car's always undergoing transformation but I feel it's really getting there. Here's the latest on my circuit monster:









Stripped interior + respray


















Carbing/Dash dead pedal/passenger foot plate









Ikeya gear. 









ACPT carbon shaft + HKS Kansai lower chassis braces (4 pieces, one you can't see under resonator). 









18x10.5 +18









265 wide R888's









Wheels are on!









Great offset!









Rays daytona racing lug nuts.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Pfhew really hardcore. Good choice on the triple 8's


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

thats what my dream r32 looks like!


----------



## SxyBeast (Apr 16, 2007)

I think ive got a new rolemodel!!! Nice work there mate love toe wheels. Now i am reassured that 255 rubber will fit stock wells. :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I hope you have rolled your arches!!!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Justin,

A question regarding the bracing, both internal and Kansai underbody ones. Have you had a chance to try the car yet and is there a discernable difference? The car looks great and you have restored some faith in my choice of excessive offset  I'd started to think I'd overdone it with my et12's


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful R32. Can't beat Ikeya Formula stuff.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

fantastic! the wheels suit it perfectly


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice 32! Send me your seat please


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

looks awesome justin. glad to see you've gone hard corey!

i'm not sure about jnwangans comment on "can't beat ikeya stuff". I have both ikeya arms and cusco arms in my GTR and I can tell you the cusco stuff is better quality, has larger rose joints, better quality bearing shells (and they use 3 piece bearings), and come with tight fitting silicone boots to keep dust out of the bearings. so where possible I would choose cusco arms over the ikeya gear. not saying there is anything wrong with the ikeya stuff though, i just prefer the cusco.

I can't wait to see you back on the track, I'm sure it's going to rock. Have you driven it yet with the new wheels and tyres? Did you need to do any lipping or rolling or flaring?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys for the feedback, much appreciated. It has a fair bit to go yet but yes it's almost there. 

Scott - rolled arches are the first thing I do to all my cars, even my daily driver Honda **** 

Yes I've driven the car a few times with the bracing at different stages. I didn't feel any difference with the Do-luck floor brace and strut braces. I felt a massive difference with the roll cage (Cusco). It was amazing just driving it on the street, the difference was very apparent, car felt super tight in corners and also mentally I felt very much indestructible in the car. On a track it really showed that my suspension was too soft where the suspension worked fine with a sloppy chassis it was no crap with a stiff one. 

The HKS Kansai underbody braces are meant to be amazing for stock cars but in all honesty I didn't feel the difference, this has to be due to the fact that I already have a 6 point roll cage in the car.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting point about Cusco Beer Baron. I do like Cusco gear for not being fancy but totally being functional. A brand I trust for sure.

Have not driven it hard on new wheels, brakes and tyres yet. Auto salon magazine want to shoot the car so I might wait for that before I whip it. I have a few little problems that need resolving and then it's track time!!! I'll be hiring the track (Wakefield) outright for a day and testing the car then.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice set up, a true track monster.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

I take it Ikeya Formula Suspension peices are top quality?
I was leaning towards adjustable Silk Road components for my R32


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Ikeya gear is definitely top quality, much more solid in design that stock components (sometimes heavier too as it's so chunky). They allow for so much more adjustment that it could be a bad thing. 

IE: Your car with a full catalog of Ikeya gear could take a year to set up right as there's so many settings you can try. With Ikeya gear you can even push the wheel out more. I can dial in 5 degrees camber at the front with those arms alone, pretty awesome.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

justinfox said:


> Interesting point about Cusco Beer Baron. I do like Cusco gear for not being fancy but totally being functional. A brand I trust for sure.
> 
> Have not driven it hard on new wheels, brakes and tyres yet. Auto salon magazine want to shoot the car so I might wait for that before I whip it. I have a few little problems that need resolving and then it's track time!!! I'll be hiring the track (Wakefield) outright for a day and testing the car then.


yeah, don't get me wrong. the ikeya formula gear is well designed and well made, I was just disapointed with the quality of rose joints they use (poor). Like I said, I do have some ikeya arms but where available I'd chose the cusco ones as their rod ends are bigger, stronger, better qual.

mmm, private wakefield day. now how do I wrangle an invite


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm in love!!!


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

This thread needs to be marked NWS. :bowdown1: 

Can we get some more front and rear suspension shots?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

what shocks/springs are you running now justin?


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

So badass. I've been waiting for the update! I can definitely attest to the difference a cage makes. Night and day. 

Is it a Cusco 6 pt bolt in? Any welding done?


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

justin, what type of brake ducts are they at the front? are they factory ones? if they are were they on your car, or bought later? I really want some for my thing.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL guys cheers for the positive feedback. 

- The cage is just a bolt in. 

- Richard, the brake ducts are factory as far as I know. I have ordered the nismo defectors which deflect even more air to the brakes too. And of-course please do come to a private track day, all we need/want is 10 people on the day. 

More pics will come guys, the car is still a mess!!! The finishing touches will be grand I promise! I have a few more special treats on the way.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow you have one truly amazing looking and put together Skylines I've seen and I have a lot of spare time on my hands to look at them.


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome justin.
i will have to invest in some 18x9.5 TE37s or RE30s...
you hear that baron???


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

nice, seems I need to get me some factory ducts. they look good. sadly the nismo deflectors have been discontinued  I tried to buy some a few months back. you can pick up V-spec deflectors (a bit smaller than the nismo ones) on yahoo quite often. you could easily make something much better though.

and ronin: reading you loud and clear!


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice car. what kind of spec is your engine and gear box? cheers


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Gearbox is still stock. Engine has a fair few mods, mostly HKS internals and GT-SS turbos.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

STUNNING, that looks amazing ... just looking at the pics of the underside makes me want to go and clean mine.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW

Looks absolutely spot on! I hope some day to have a clone of your car... but with a GTS style bonnet


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

good set up mate

good luck


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

justinfox said:


> Gearbox is still stock. Engine has a fair few mods, mostly HKS internals and GT-SS turbos.


that is interesting. so no more 2530s? were they too laggy? did you ever get it nicely sorted with them? I've been tossing and turning between SS and 2530. I only want around 320rwkw but don't want to have to push SS to 22psi to get it. keen to run no more than about 20psi. but of course i don't want it to be too laggy either. it's a tough one.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup Richard got rid of the 2530's. The GT-SS's come on boost fast and have a lot of mid range but no top end which I find perfect for the circuit. I did upload my last dyno sheet on that thread in SAU. MUCH BETTER than before that's for sure, a whole different car!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks mate. that is helping with my decision a bit. what kind of power is it making now? and what was it with the 2530s?


----------



## Mashrock (Jan 20, 2005)

justinfox said:


> LOL guys cheers for the positive feedback.
> 
> - The cage is just a bolt in.
> 
> ...



If you need another!! i cant drive... well i dont really know if i can or cant but it will be stock boost for sure  i scare myself still


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mind posting the Dyno sheet on here to?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's the sheet, de-tuned from 320kw at the wheels for a safer set-up:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

great job on that car, looks amazing


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

ahh, good. I'm glad you went to see matt. were you happy with his work tuning? and did you get a chance to run on his dyno with the 2530s still on there?

curve looks very good. typical tune from matt. nice and safe. I've been punishing mine on his tune for nearly 3 years now, hasn't skipped a beat.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

I just went back and had a look at your first graph with the SS and damn it's a big change! The graph is soo much healthier now. must be amazingly different to drive.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

just sick man. That's pretty much what I want my GTR to look like, but with a big set of twins and maybe a bit more interior  Love those wheels and the beefy tires.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

love it! wheels and tyres are delicious!:bowdown1:


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

Please let me know if this car is comming up for sale. As its about what im looking for at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Your car looked stunning before, but now with those wheels:thumbsup: 

BTW, how many of us UK people wish the underside of their car was that clean :bawling:


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey what offset is your steering wheel, justin?
it's a "deep corn" (lol) isn't it, so it's between 50 and 80mm or something like that?
and what boss kit are you using?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers again peeps for th efeedback. 

WRC: Car is in Sydney Australia but if you're dead serious PM me. I've had a few offers of $38k before the rebuild as it was stock and mint collector condition back then but obviously after the engine rebuild and $12k brake set-up I'd want more now!

Richard: For sure HITMAN did a great job of the tune. Amazing actually, the car, even on the drive out of his shop, was just totally different, on Eastern Creek it was amazing, so much power everywhere... I just have to learn how to get comfortable driving it on (or near) the limit now!!!

Ronin_09: Yep it's a Nardi deepcorn, the one with the deeper offset. It's perfect as the GT-R has reach adjustment and this set-up allows me to get the wheel closer to me with more adjustment possible if needed too. It's also a 350mm, much better than the Personal 330 I had on before which I found too small for the GT-R (but fine on my old MX-5). Boss kit is a HKB one off eBay.


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks justin


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

nice nice nice...

a bit like mine.... just better looking 

Do you have a part no for the nardi wheel and the boss kit you used? I'm lookign for a deep wheel like that. Sideways Taff has a nice deep steering wheel too, check his thread.

How do you find the 18's on track? and the 888's for grip?

The undercar bracing: something i'm huming and haying about doing just now.... any real world gains on track?


mine


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Adam, 

Hardcore with the door trims removed huh?! I'll be doing the same too as they're about 5kg's each side but I'll be making up carbon door covers instead. 

Regarding the underbody bracing, people with cars without a rollcage swear by them as the R32's chassis is pretty floppy by todays sports car standards. I have felt no difference though as I already had a rollcage in the car. 

I've not yet tested these 18's with e 265 wide R888's. My old Nismo 18's had 235 wide Direzzas and car would spin the wheels out of corners. Hopefully the new width will mean more grip!

As for the Nardi wheel:
SPORT RALLY Deep Corn 350mm Black 
The wheel has a diameter of 350mm and an offset of 80mm. This wheel is made in Italy by the exclusive company Nardi-Personal and is of exceptional quality.

This wheel has the following features

* Black Italian suede leather
* Red stitching
* Black spokes
* Nardi horn button
* E. Nardi's engraved signature

Boss kit:
HKB Japanese made boss kits that will fit HICAS equipped vehicles such the S13 Silvias or R32/R33/R34 Skylines. 
Model number you need is: ON-110


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thankyou


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

justin, give me your 330mm personal! I love them. I have a 340mm in the GTR and had a 350mm in the GTST. but the one in my GTR is a little worn.

The only thing I don't like about the nardi's is the ripple shape on the back of the rim. I much prefer a smooth rim. I also reckon their rims are too thin. I bought a nardi for me GTR but only used it for a few minutes before deciding to go back to my personal.

we have to get out to the track soon. I'm keen to see your car go mate, it should be very very quick.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Track soon for sure Richard.  And PS: Sold the Personal wheel, went like a hot cake!


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

any new pictures of this car?


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

any pictures at all of this car?


----------



## AdiNX (Aug 15, 2007)

justin hasn't logged since july (Last Activity: 11th July 2007 08:27 AM).. i guess something might have happened :nervous:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys I'm still around! The car is FINALLY finished! It'll be shot in a studio soon, featured in a magazine, then it's off to the tracks!!! 

Here are some recent pictures:









Defi gauges. Not in this pic is a battery kill switch in the lighter position. 









Inner guards had to be removed due to scrubbing. 









Custom carbon fibre blocking plate to cover the massive hole behind the rear seats. 









Battery relocated to boot. 









RWD switch  

Update once it's featured!

PS: On another note, the car had to be re-tuned after installing the oversized lightened pulleys and carbon shaft (it failed to even idle). I've driven it on the road and the car feels strong and very responsive but I can't accurately compare it now to how it was after the tune. I'm really looking forward to getting it back on Eastern Creek, there are a few track days coming up so hopefully I can post some updates soon.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Also. I'm off to Japan tomorrow (Tokyo Auto Salon!!!!!!!) so into storage she goes. Just a few recent pics (taken last week). 









Original paint, still looking great. 



























Goodbye, for a little while.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful. Can't wait to see it featured in a magazine. Best offset I've ever seen on a R32.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great car Justin, very clean and some very track oriented mods. We tracked our R32 in December running a Nur engine and turbos 17 inch wheels with 888's. The chassis is stiffened up with a bolt in cage. Once you get some heat into the tyres OH MY GOD, I think I still have bruises around my ribcage:squintdan . Next on our list is a turbo upgrade, so quite interested in your swap from 25/30's.
Looking forward to seeing some Track photo's, once again great car. Keep up the good work  


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Bloody amazing, cant wait to see some more pics when she out from under the covers!

bob


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Fair play that is totally stunning!!!

Butuz


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi all, just an update:

Glad to say the shoot is finally DONE! It was shot in a white studio (I really wanted black ). 

It went really well and I am not allowed to post pics of it until it's in the magazine unfortunately. 

But straight after the shoot I took the beast to Eastern Creek for a twilight session. The car is amazing. It's so responsive. I'm still finding it dropping out of boost on the apexes but that's either a gearing thing, or, it's me not driving hard enough! I'd say the later is the correct guess. 

I spun out 1st session, never do that... so I've got to really learn the car all over again... it's a handful, it's grunty and just so awesome. 

Here are some pics in any case:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Great photos and beautiful car! one of my favs for sure.


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

badass as usual mate..nice one


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

DAMN! if that last pic was a little better focussed that would be my new wallpaper!

Lovely car though!


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

damn thats a sick wheel/tire set up!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

My fave 32 now!

Thats the stancei want to achieve on my car. How hard would it be to get an 18x10.5 on my car Justin? How would i go about it?

Cheers


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Lovely looking R32, proper hardcore

Are those HDR shots? they really look almost fake.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Pharoahe said:


> Lovely looking R32, proper hardcore
> 
> Are those HDR shots? they really look almost fake.


lol, I was trying to work out how they were taken. My money goes on HDR too.


----------



## indio84 (Aug 12, 2006)

**** man that side shot is sick gr8 car one of the best r32 on this forum


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That is stunning mate. Great looking 32


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely car mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

Simply one STUNNING '32 you've got there! exactly the right touch for it with those wheels and tyres!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










I just borrowed this one for my desktop...

Dreaming of owning one someday...


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Stunning looking car.....just pure evil looking!


----------



## Andy 32 (May 13, 2007)

Great looking car mate...looks like a cousin of mine 

Have you thought about the R34 GTR 6 speed conversion? I have one in mine and the 2530's are always on boost given the 4.111 final drive. I think even a big single would be acceptable with my ratio's.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

awesome pics, my GTR has the same , 888's always


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

with no doubt...one of my favorite GTR 
absolutly stunning


----------



## tomster (Feb 11, 2008)

Almost my favourite but the r33 has to beat it don’t you agree ???


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am in love !!! 

(With the CAR off course :chuckle: )


----------



## tomster (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes but can you get as much power out of you love (the car of cause), then the 33 ??????


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Its not all about power...what the hell can you do with a 1000hp car which works in a straight line,but doesn't corner at all? when let's say a 500hp track-spec'ed R32 would beats it into the second corner on a track? To me it's not all about the power, what's power without the control...?
And btw the R32 is still voted thé iconic skyline


----------



## tomster (Feb 11, 2008)

It is not just the car that has the control in the first place it is also the driver, do you agree?


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

wat a beast!!!!! any latest upddate ?

Cheers


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Great thread any update's????


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Forgot about this thread! I've stupidly updated the old original thread but I'll paste it in here too:

Sorry for the severe lack of updates guys I have well and truly been in hibernation!

Just a few recent images from an Auto Salon Magazine feature (excuse the fold lines): 























































Latest updates on the car are here:
JDM Style Tuning Forum


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Have always loved this car, it's been one of my inspirations for my own.
It looks so clean it could be a Tamiya model! :clap: (especially the engine bay pics).
Thanks for sharing the new pics buddy!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful car! How do the front wheels work for you, are there any rubbing issues? I love the way this car looks.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hats off to you mate:bowdown1::bowdown1: lovley looking car you got there.

Alex


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds like gr8 setup!

my new fav 32!

congrats:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

That's a gorgeous car!:bowdown1:
I love it!


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

Did those Side Skirts & RearSpats come with the car when you got it? I'm assuming they are stock. And yeah, I'm not surprised you rolled your rear fenders. Those wheels sure give it a mean stance!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers guys, fenders are rolled and rubbing was an issue with the inside front ***** which has been removed (problem solved). Skirts are custom jobbies by Peter from Bodyform. 

I've had a few guys in the other thread ask for higher resolution images of the article (I got to write it by myself which was fun). You can find them here:

R32 ASM Feature - a set on Flickr

(Click the pics then click the little button that says "view all sizes").


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

hope you don't mind me re-jigging the photo's a bit ( i know they are still not spot on ) but looking at them made my eyes hurt ........ 

which was a shame as you got a four king gorgeous R32GTR.......


----------



## doggy (Oct 18, 2008)

Damn... This is why R32 chasis for me will be the best one... Stunning example mate!!


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

The 32 gtr for me thanks and mate yours is a beaut :thumbsup:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Some better pics guys:

I've been cleaning up the house (house renovations here) and I found a CD marked RAW IMAGES JUSTIN R32 GT-R. I put it in and **** I've fallen in love all over again with the GT-R. Mark Pakula, thanks so much, you are the man.

I've never seen these images and I have hundreds of them, of every little detail. I love you Mark!

Here's just a few:









I hated the shot of me in the magazine, ruined a perfectly good side shot IMHO! This one would have been better


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Justin. Your car is just awsome. I think you have nailed what a GTR should be right there. Well done! Would love to see that thing in the flesh!!!!!


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the nicest r32gtr ive ever seen the offset on the wheels is awesome


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Those pics are sweet!!! Love your car.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just seen this thread and have to say that GTR32 is absolutely awesome!

Perfect!

Cheers,


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Stunning!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome work Justin....:thumbsup:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers guys, the love affair has come back in full force! I love this car, a lot. I'm so glad I've got nice pics of it too now.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Good to hear your love is back, you should be proud, very proud of this stunning example! :bowdown1:


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

absolutly unbelievable... my car now has a new idol to look up to!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Gorgeous car man, really stunning example of a 32GT-R.

Justin


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

if i ever get a R32. I want it to look just like yours. but with an interior.

top stuff!


----------

